# Squeezecenter 7.3.3



## dahugi (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi guys,

IÂ´ve been using Squeezenceter 7.3.2 on Freebsd for a while now, and it runs rock solid and no troubles at all!

IÂ´ve seen that 7.3.3 has been released, and I wonder how I could possibly install it? It is not in ports yet, is there something like "unstable" for ports as in gentoo?

Or has anybody an idea when the port is beeing upgraded?

Cheers


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 27, 2009)

You should ask the port maintainer. His address is in the port's Makefile (or at audio/squeezecenter).


----------

